# Where's everyone at with their YBs



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Hope everyone's YBs are doing well. Mine are flying well and I cut the flights earlier and will pull 9 and 10 this week. Tossed them a few times and now it will be lock down time. Gives me a little time to concentrate on getting the OBs through the last races.


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

My first round have been loft flying and routing for two weeks.Will jump them out a couple of miles today.After a couple more tosses will will cut and pull flights also then lock them down,then start working with the second round.Because of some breeding problems in the beginning I have a small first round..Will be flying a small team this year(30)and hope their compasses will get them home,and in Good Times.


----------



## Lovelace (Jan 10, 2008)

My young birds are on free loft I wait until all my first hatches and last hatches are all routing together I only have 22 young birds. two to three weeks and they go down the road. can't wait


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

Some ybs are doing 20 miles toss already.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Open loft right now however I cut and pulled the ninth already on the ones I want to do that with. I won't road train till July 15th hopefully they are flying and routing by then.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I got off to a late start, they are just starting to fly. I doubt if they will get out today, thunder storms are just too bad.
Dave


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

Two-thirds of mine have been routing for a few weeks now. Some of the younger ones are still sticking to the loft. I have some cocks that are so old now that they just want to chase hens around the top of the loft and they won't fly. 

I just cut the 9ths on the older birds and will probably PMV this weekend and cut the lights off and lock them in for a while and see how they molt. I wanted to have everyone loft settled and/or flying before now, but there are only 2-3 that won't be so I feel like I'm on schedule. I've settle 37 birds so far and only lost one off the loft (due to a hawk scare). 

I'll start single tossing on July 1, then road training mid-late July.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Can't decide if I want to revaccinate for PMV now or wait a while.....seems like the stress of the moult and pulling flights is enough for a little while.


----------



## ThaoLoft (Feb 28, 2012)

Do you have to pull the flights? and how would this affect them in the long run if you don't? 

btw does anybody have a how to pull the 9 or 10 flights from a bird?


----------



## FrequentFlierMiles (May 17, 2012)

I just started to let them out of the coop for the first time and still going to wait a little mote to vaccinate let thete immunity build up naturally


----------



## Granny Smith (Jul 16, 2011)

Some of mine have been out a few times but I have been waiting for the right weather. Not too windy, not too cloudy, etc. I have to start getting them out more.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

ThaoLoft said:


> Do you have to pull the flights? and how would this affect them in the long run if you don't?
> 
> btw does anybody have a how to pull the 9 or 10 flights from a bird?


You cut the tip of the flight this makes the feather dry up, then in 2 weeks you just pull them out.

In the long run if you don't the may not have a full wing and that would be too hard on them to fly the long races.
Dave


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

FrequentFlierMiles said:


> I just started to let them out of the coop for the first time and still going to wait a little mote to vaccinate let thete immunity build up naturally


That I know of there is no natural immunity to PMV. I give them the first shot at 21 days and then 1 month later.
Dave


----------



## treejumper (Mar 6, 2013)

Crazy Pete said:


> You cut the tip of the flight this makes the feather dry up, then in 2 weeks you just pull them out.
> 
> In the long run if you don't the may not have a full wing and that would be too hard on them to fly the long races.
> Dave


After pullong the flights out how long before they would come back in and would I need to keep them up until they grow out my birds is flying 55 min to 1 hour and 15 min now,I was going to start releasing them next week on short dist.Thanks for any in put. Earl


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

I think having your birds on a system (light,dark pulling flights etc.) just helps to insure that you give your birds every chance to excel. Anyone who's been at this for some time will tell you that they've seen birds win in every stage of the moult.....trying to manipulate it just gives you better odds. You won't be out in the loft in the middle of your race season trying to find a bird that's still got feathers. Good luck Earl....you'll have fun no matter how you play the game.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm moving to Ocala Florida in a week and a half for a job were I will not be able to keep my birds. All of the breeders will be sent on loan to a few PT members for a year or two. Once this big construction job of finished I will be getting back into racing my young birds again!!!

This year all of my young are being flown by PT members.

*grunt45* is flying 40 of my young birds.

*Gnuretiree* is flying 9 of them.

*Matt M* has 6

*First to hatch *has 6

4 of them are in the 300 mile bond race *Eric K* had posted.

I will start a thread later so you all can see how they are doing. I have faith in them and know they will do well. I am very pumped about the direction I went with breeding this year.

Hope the best of luck to all of you. Keep em healthy and train smart.

Mark/Ace


----------



## doveman2 (Jul 22, 2012)

when should i clip and pull 9th and 10th flights?


----------



## Nomad_Lofts (Apr 12, 2011)

Half of my young birds are routing the other half is just starting to trap train. I am excited about this group they will be road training together in july


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

When you cut and pull the flights do you up the protein? I breed with a 18 % protein mix and after they are flying I reduce to around 12%, When I pull the flights and lock them back down I go back to 18%. Just wondering what every one else does.
Dave


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

That's pretty much what I do. My feeds not that high in protein but I offer free choice peas and give them Whey Protein and Flax Seed Oil. Gotta get those feathers growing!


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

I keep them on 20% protein till I start road training, I notice my guys have a quicker molt on it then other stuff.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

First To Hatch said:


> I keep them on 20% protein till I start road training, I notice my guys have a quicker molt on it then other stuff.


What % do you use when road training?
Dave


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Crazy Pete said:


> What % do you use when road training?
> Dave


17% with 60% carbs put I plan on adding safflower to it so its probably less. When racing I feed heavy to light so Thursday-Sunday 11% protein and 17% Monday through Wendesday.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

First To Hatch said:


> I keep them on 20% protein till I start road training, I notice my guys have a quicker molt on it then other stuff.


You haven't found that they don't loft fly as much when on a higher protien diet?


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

First To Hatch said:


> 17% with 60% carbs put I plan on adding safflower to it so its probably less. When racing I feed heavy to light so Thursday-Sunday 11% protein and 17% Monday through Wendesday.


With the carb intake so high what is the fat. I always thought that after they started flying longer they needed more fat to keep their energy up. When it comes to winning a young bird race I have a lot to learn.
Dave


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Have read many times,12% Protein for sprint racing....So I guess that`s races with a maxium of 150 miles that your birds are flying....200 to 400 miles is considered middle distance,and that requires a different feed make-up....Since my 1st race measurement is about 125 miles,I don`t need to bother with feeding 12% protein....
Normally I feed 14% for YB`s & OB`s...Ofcourse,I can adjust the carb`s for more distance races,or even lower either one if need be...Barley is used to adjust the Protein level LOWER,if that`s what the owner wishes....I like to get/buy my feed with 14% to 16% Protein...And that way,if I wish,I can use Barley or Corn or Safflower or all 3 at the same time to get the percentage`s to where I want them....That way,even when breeding,you can use the same feed,and ofcourse by adding peas,you can get the proteon to 22% or higher....I use the same feed mix 12 months a year...The only change is,I like the mix with Popcorn,for the YB`s,up untill they are ready to be trained....And I have flown them on the Popcorn mix also for years....I was told Popcorn was no good for racing....UNTILL.....I seen a video of a Champion YB loft in Europe,who only flys his birds with a Popcorn mix....So I then changed my thinking on the subject of Popcorn for racing....I get my Popcorn at Sam`s club...It`s grade AAA for Human consumption....You can`t get any better then that.....Alamo


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

I feed a mix with popcorn in it to both my OBs and YBs and I sure dont see a problem but I have read that some think its not a good idea.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

I know people that just feed milo and corn. AND win races rather well. Far as high or lower protien. Some like increased protien Even up past 20 percent others use 13 then 16 18 race mix right before and during race season. But the birdsdo well on less As look at some of the better racers over seas And what they feed. Surpising how well there birds do.


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

Alamo said:


> Normally I feed 14% for YB`s & OB`s...Ofcourse,I can adjust the carb`s for more distance races,or even lower either one if need be...Barley is used to adjust the Protein level LOWER,if that`s what the owner wishes....I like to get/buy my feed with 14% to 16% Protein...And that way,if I wish,I can use Barley or Corn or Safflower or all 3 at the same time to get the percentage`s to where I want them....That way,even when breeding,you can use the same feed,and ofcourse by adding peas,you can get the proteon to 22% or higher....I use the same feed mix 12 months a year...


Alamo,

That's exactly what I do now. I have a custom mix that is 13% protein and 4.5% fat. I use it as my 'maintenance' mix - everyone gets it in the off seasons. Not too heavy.

For breeders during breeding, I take my base mix and add peas 4 to 1 to raise the protein to 17%. (Four parts base mix, one part peas)

I keep the babies on that same higher-protein mix as well for a few months. When they start training, I'll change the mix. I haven't quite nailed down the YB mix schedule yet. I'm trying to balance muscle building (protein) with energy (carbs and fats). I'd love to hear what others do for their YB during settling, loft flying and training.

For racers, I add safflower 4 to 1 to raise the fats to more like 8% during the racing season. I add even more later in the week if the races are 250 and above or if it looks like a headwind race.

In the winter, I add corn overall to increase the 'heat'. 

So all I need is the base mix and separate bags of safflower, peas and corn depending on the time of year.


----------



## mikeyg (Jul 11, 2012)

I have 15 I am tossing about 20 miles already...


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

My YB have been out many times and because I work and leave early I have taken a few short cuts with the birds I have , like open lofting all my birds at the same time , young and old. I do have to sort at night because some will trap in the wrong section but they know where they sleep and eat so they help with the sorting sometimes. In general I'd say most of my Yb's are flying in a group with a few late born a little behind the rest. The weather here has been anything but good so I can't say that they all are in great shape but we are working on that. I cleaned the entire loft and put fresh woodstove pellets down for bedding. I'm going to PMV today and have been giving the whole loft a respiratory treatment because of the poor weather and old birds performance this past week. I don't normally treat blindly but feel it is warranted because of the extremes in the weather swing this year. I'm constantly adjusting the ventilation and can say that the floors are dry as a bone despite all the rain and damp conditions we have had.

I'm trying something new with my feed this year and I will let you all know how it turns out. I'm mixing my own feed and I can't say for sure what the analysis is. My guess would be that the protein would be in the 12+ to 14 range and the carbs would be around 68 % . Its a 3 grain mix with Purina pellets. I playing with an adjusting the mix with corn, wheat, black sunflower seeds and the pellets. I reading the book "the Pigeon " by Wendell Levi and although the information is more about breeding than racing I believe the science about the feed in the book is sound and judging by the babies I raised this year on this mix it is solid. I have added some oils , canola or flax oil with brewers yeast for the amino acid contents a few times a week and also used a Healthy pigeon product added to the feed too. 

The price of safflower is too high for me to use and the fact that its 60+% fiber is a deal breaker and just because the birds love it doesn't mean that it the best , if money were no object I would feed Hemp as a treat and the fact that's its a stimulant to speed up the birds if used correctly. Its only 18% fiber and about 30% fat, and 21% protein. In fact if I find a spare $65 dollars laying around I might invest in 50lbs of Hemp seed.
For those who I have their YB's I will post a complete list after I PMV today.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

I wanted to let Ace and V-John know I still have their birds and the REB 1346 bird too.


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

ERIC K said:


> I wanted to let Ace and V-John know I still have their birds and the REB 1346 bird too.


Thanks Eric, we appreciate the heads up!


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

ERIC K......Foy`s Pigeon Supply,out of Western,Pa....Hemp 10lbs >>$15.95...I have bought from them,and it is good seed....Alamo


----------



## Matt M (Mar 2, 2011)

Alamo, how big are the bags of popcorn you get at Sam's Club?



Alamo said:


> Have read many times,12% Protein for sprint racing....So I guess that`s races with a maxium of 150 miles that your birds are flying....200 to 400 miles is considered middle distance,and that requires a different feed make-up....Since my 1st race measurement is about 125 miles,I don`t need to bother with feeding 12% protein....
> Normally I feed 14% for YB`s & OB`s...Ofcourse,I can adjust the carb`s for more distance races,or even lower either one if need be...Barley is used to adjust the Protein level LOWER,if that`s what the owner wishes....I like to get/buy my feed with 14% to 16% Protein...And that way,if I wish,I can use Barley or Corn or Safflower or all 3 at the same time to get the percentage`s to where I want them....That way,even when breeding,you can use the same feed,and ofcourse by adding peas,you can get the proteon to 22% or higher....I use the same feed mix 12 months a year...The only change is,I like the mix with Popcorn,for the YB`s,up untill they are ready to be trained....And I have flown them on the Popcorn mix also for years....I was told Popcorn was no good for racing....UNTILL.....I seen a video of a Champion YB loft in Europe,who only flys his birds with a Popcorn mix....So I then changed my thinking on the subject of Popcorn for racing....I get my Popcorn at Sam`s club...It`s grade AAA for Human consumption....You can`t get any better then that.....Alamo


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Matt M.......50lbs....Used to be about $20 per...But I beleive it is around $22/$24 per bag now....Alamo


----------



## Matt M (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks! I hadn't seen anything above 2 lbs at most stores when I was looking around... but have a Sam's membership so will check it out.



Alamo said:


> Matt M.......50lbs....Used to be about $20 per...But I beleive it is around $22/$24 per bag now....Alamo


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Alamo said:


> ERIC K......Foy`s Pigeon Supply,out of Western,Pa....Hemp 10lbs >>$15.95...I have bought from them,and it is good seed....Alamo


What dose or measure do you use for pre race with the hemp seed?


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Hi Eric K......I used it as a treat.....Kinda the same way with peanuts....They are very fattening,like peanuts,so use common sence....I gave/mixed in about 3% to 5% with the OB`s,and breeders,when they had babies....Like you said above,kinda expensive...I used to get Spanish Peanuts for $27.00 25lbs.....Now,20lbs is $40/$42,from a major pigeon feed dealer....Lizie Mae Feeds....Our club orders at least 1 ton,to get a delivery....They are out of Ohio,I beleive....Good clean feed to !!!......Alamo


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

I feed Lizzie Mae also and it's an excellent feed, and Clean. I get my Spanish peanuts at Southern States.15.00/10lbs.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

I got some information from Lizzie Mae about their products and becoming a dealer but haven't taken it any further . Will have to take a good look again at the price list they sent me. 

Thanks for the info about the hemp. I heard it was great for the short races.


----------

